# Feeling discouraged over ears



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

My long haired boy is 6 months and just over 5 months I started gluing as his ears were soft and floppy. Ears stayed glued for about 3 weeks before becoming undone. They stood for 3 days after and now both look like they never stood. Hes got all adult teeth and weights 67 lbs. He was a total Tasmanian devil trying to glue so I hate to do it again ( glue went EVERYWHERE..) but I'm afraid they will never stand if I don't. Anyone care to confirm my suspicion I need to keep him glued or they will never go up? The first photo 2 days after the glue came off. Then the following after his ears dropped again 😒


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's very handsome! He doesn't look 100% GSD so it's possible the ears will never stand.His markings and the way his ears tip make me think collie.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a cutie! Is he a GSD mix? Personally I think he looks happy and adorable in the second pic with his ears doing what they want to do. If the ears go up, they go up, but they don't look all that inclined to do so.


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> He's very handsome! He doesn't look 100% GSD so it's possible the ears will never stand.His markings and the way his ears tip make me think collie.


He is purebred and has akc papers, although he is obviously not showable due to his white. He had a grandfather that was solid white. But his markings make him look like a cross


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

Wilddoggies said:


> He is purebred and has akc papers, although he is obviously not showable due to his white. He had a grandfather that was solid white. But his markings make him look like a cross


I just don’t see it. Leave his ears alone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wilddoggies said:


> He is purebred and has akc papers, although he is obviously not showable due to his white. He had a grandfather that was solid white. But his markings make him look like a cross


So, that is not really how color genetics work. He is adorable, love him the way he is.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I _really _don’t think that’s a purebred German shepherd. But assuming he is, those ears do not look like they’re going to stand, and gluing them is likely useless. It can actually cause harm, so I would just leave him be and love him the way he is, which I know you’ll have no problem with.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Those ears are more than likely flopped because of whatever other breed he’s got in him. You can tell by the base of the ears they are not going to stand. He sure is a cutie though. And if it is collie that’s in him like someone else mentioned, I’m willing to bet he’s going to be one smart boy with that combo!


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Well you know papers are only as honest as the breeder. I saw all her dogs but people can and do lie all the time. Was one freaking expensive mutt then.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

He's beautiful.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

In the pictures of his ears standing the shape of them doesn’t seem very shepherdy imo. He’s a cutie and I’m willing to bet sharp as a tack.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

He's adorable. And squishy.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

He's adorable! I agree with others that he doesn't look 100% GSD.

If I were you, I would have a DNA test done on him. If you find other breeds mixed in, the breeder should refund at least some of his cost.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Definitely not a purebred shepherd, your breeder most likely lied to you....see if you can get in contact with them again. I don’t think they will respond once you bring up the possibility of being refunded some or all of your money.
Enjoy the pup! He is a cutie...I understand how unfortunate it is to not get what you expected but that’s part of life.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Accidents happen.Let's not accuse and assume bad intent with zero facts.


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, I'm in WV and I tried adopting but thanks to covid any purebred looking dog is snapped up before I can even make a appointment to be considered as they are on a waiting list. All her dogs appeared purebred when I went there, the litter had one solid white, another like sarge and another black/tan female without white . Both "parents " were black/tan the male had a snippet of white on his face and she had a retired male that was white This was the only breeder of longhaired shepherds I could find in my state that appeared halfway decent with at least a website and health guarantee. I didn't care about the white as temperament was more important to us. I am positive I'd be told to pound sand if I asked for a refund based on suspected malfeasance. I should have just adopted another pittbull from the pound I suppose. But my husband really really wanted a long haired shepherd. Lesson learned .


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m very sorry this happened to you, it’s not uncommon unfortunately. But he’s absolutely adorable. I don’t know if it helps, but my last dog was a mutt, grandparents were GSD, lab, chow chow, and last grandparent was a mix of 5 dogs, mostly malamute. He was the best dog I have ever had. He was a certified therapy dog and went to schools to help kids read. He was insanely smart when it came to communication. Mutts make some of absolute best companions. About the breeder... are you able to contact some of the other same litter owners to share pics? Do you know if the breeder has other breed dogs on their property? One could have bred mom inadvertently? That would be best case scenario. I would consider potential legal action. If the breeder truly lied, they give all GSD breeders (all dog breeders actually) a bad name. And they’ll continue to do it for as long as they can get away with it.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Puppy litters can be sired by more than one male. The breeder may have bred the dam to a male GSD, but your pup's appearances looks like a local border collie might have made a visit, too.

Still, he's adorably cute and looks like a very good boy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think he looks better and more natural with his ears down, whatever breed he is.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

He doesn’t look purebred to me either and his ears look like they’re meant to be floppy. He’s a very cute dog and he will be just as handsome with his ears down. I wonder where you got your puppy?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you considered a DNA test? could be a well-spent $100. and you would know whether he's got enough GS in him for his ears to stand up. Personally, I have my doubts but I think he's really, really cute with the floppy ears. 

People do forge paperwork, you know. I'm one of them. <G>


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Embark often has discounts on their DNA tests.

A good breeder can tell by looking when their puppies aren’t purebred, so either the breeder lied or they aren’t very knowledgble about the breed or German Shepherd genetics. The dog looks like an Aussie. He’s very cute and if you are attached to him, let the ears go. They aren’t going to stand up on their own and look natural the way they are. That is what makes me think Aussie. A German Shepherd with floppy ears looks different. If you paid $2000 for a purebred I would demand a 50% refund. You might even get some back.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wilddoggies said:


> Well you know papers are only as honest as the breeder. I saw all her dogs but people can and do lie all the time. Was one freaking expensive mutt then.


Well, the best dog I ever put hands on was a dog with unknown lineage. Good dogs are priceless. Yours is a very handsome boy with a alert, confident, intelligent expression. I suspect that you got a great dog there. Maybe he is all shepherd, maybe he's not. Either way you may have the best dog ever sitting there in front of you. Don't hold it against him that Momma may have been indiscrete.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_ I should have just adopted another pittbull from the pound I suppose. But my husband really really wanted a long haired shepherd. Lesson learned . _
Every thing happens for a reason. This is the dog you were meant to have, I think he's about as cute as they come. What a smile! I predict that in several months many of those Covid dogs will be at the shelter as people go back to work, so keep a watch out. And I think long hairs end up there because they shed something awful. My Duke can't help that he's a moving hairball but he is sweet. Someone probably thought he got too big and too hairy. He is a shelter dog.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

He's a beautiful boy, I love his natural ears!! Another vote here for a mix breed, I agree with collie or possibly Australian Shepherd? For what it's worth I grew up with a collie/shepherd cross and have another now. Mine have each been so sweet/sensitive, intelligent and loving; I'd get another of these mixes in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Sitz&Platz said:


> He doesn’t look purebred to me either and his ears look like they’re meant to be floppy. He’s a very cute dog and he will be just as handsome with his ears down. I wonder where you got your puppy?


Selah is the kennel name. I'd have to look on the pedigree to see what other lines are further back..maybe Lassie? 😆


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check the neighborhood males where his mom is. Litters can have multiple fathers and if the breeder never noticed or mentioned the females' escapade, AKC will be happily issue the papers. You could try to contact the owner of his sire and see what he/she has to say.. It is a gorgeous dog and I love the ears. He looks like an English Shepherd. I don't think he is purebred and there is no DNA test that makes his ears go up. I would leave them alone.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I just checked out their website and this is one of their studs. He doesn't look purebred either to me and I am getting Bernese Mountain dog mix vibes. Some of their dogs are described as weighing up to 150 lbs which is not what a GSD would typically weigh. Your puppy is probably wondering why he got glue on his ears.  He's a handsome boy and I hope you'll keep him.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

He’s really cute! I hope you have lots of happy years with him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sitz&Platz said:


> I just checked out their website and this is one of their studs. He doesn't look purebred either to me and I am getting Bernese Mountain dog mix vibes. Some of their dogs are described as weighing up to 150 lbs which is not what a GSD would typically weigh. Your puppy is probably wondering why he got glue on his ears.  He's a handsome boy and I hope you'll keep him.
> View attachment 571112


he’s the only stud with a white blaze, so i figure he’s the sire to the OP’s pup. let’s say he’s PB... dad doesn’t look to have the strongest ears in the first place, so it’s very likely that he also throws pups with weak ears.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Whatever the true lineage.... In the words of the immortal Bob Ross. He is a happy accident.


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Sitz&Platz said:


> I just checked out their website and this is one of their studs. He doesn't look purebred either to me and I am getting Bernese Mountain dog mix vibes. Some of their dogs are described as weighing up to 150 lbs which is not what a GSD would typically weigh. Your puppy is probably wondering why he got glue on his ears.  He's a handsome boy and I hope you'll keep him.
> View attachment 571112


That is supposedly my dogs sire. Molly is supposed to be his dam.


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Well for poops and giggles I'm gonna do a DNA test. I'll let you all know what I get once it's back and update this thread. 😁 Sarge is a total goof and like a plush squeezey doll. I suppose I can be happy no one should steal him from the yard cause they will not think he's purebred...I was kinda worried because I know people that's happened to.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Wilddoggies said:


> Well for poops and giggles I'm gonna do a DNA test. I'll let you all know what I get once it's back and update this thread. 😁 Sarge is a total goof and like a plush squeezey doll. I suppose I can be happy no one should steal him from the yard cause they will not think he's purebred...I was kinda worried because I know people that's happened to.


ooh exciting! Definitely update us when you get results. I’m super curious to know what he is. The results always seem to be the last thing anyone was guessing lol


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

cute dog. maybe not worry about the ears. My red flag would be someone breeding for long coats. I've had two long coats - they're wonderful but the breeding wasn't designed to produce long coated sheps. However, the OP has one heck of a nice looking dog whoever the sperm donor was, whatever the breeder intended to produce.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Catrinka said:


> Puppy litters can be sired by more than one male. The breeder may have bred the dam to a male GSD, but your pup's appearances looks like a local border collie might have made a visit, too.
> 
> Still, he's adorably cute and looks like a very good boy.


My thoughts exactly! In the picture with the ears erect, his head isn't broad enough for a male GSD. He's too narrow between the ears, and given the narrow head, white markings and ticking on his muzzle, border collie would be my pick, too.

Here's a nice purebred male head, my male, Ranger:


----------



## Kai007 (Jan 1, 2021)

Wilddoggies said:


> My long haired boy is 6 months and just over 5 months I started gluing as his ears were soft and floppy. Ears stayed glued for about 3 weeks before becoming undone. They stood for 3 days after and now both look like they never stood. Hes got all adult teeth and weights 67 lbs. He was a total Tasmanian devil trying to glue so I hate to do it again ( glue went EVERYWHERE..) but I'm afraid they will never stand if I don't. Anyone care to confirm my suspicion I need to keep him glued or they will never go up? The first photo 2 days after the glue came off. Then the following after his ears dropped again 😒
> View attachment 571065
> View attachment 571066


I agree with having a DNA done asap! That is the only way you can be sure either he is or is not pure and prob why his ears are not standing. You will damage his ears if they are not meant to stand. Do the DNA and be at peace with your results. Then you can move forward and love your dog for who he is. All said with love... ❤


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I got Sargents dna test back..100% german shepherd. Go figure. I put ear forms in just to try right before I sent off his DNA sample and he doesn't mind them in and they are standing nicely. Hopefully if I keep them in a month or so they will stay up on their own


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow! I’m genuinely very surprised. Well, like I said earlier in the thread “The results always seem to be the last thing anyone was guessing” 😂


----------



## Kai007 (Jan 1, 2021)

Idk...I could swear he was Border Collie/Shepherd but you can't argue with DNA.... He's a good lookin boy no matta what ! <3


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wilddoggies said:


> Selah



I am pretty sure this is the kennel: Selah's GSD's

It has quite the sketchy history. Super Sweet Sabrina Selah (Sabrina)

The quote below was posted by Lisa Barber (daughter of Tina Barber) on the Shiloh Shepherd website.



> 0nce upon a time there was a man (Don Baker)that loved very big boned Shepherds. He did not like the fact that they were getting smaller, and heard that there was a litter of giants born to a sheep rancher. He went there and saw a "honey" colored female pup about 5 months old that was over 70 lbs. She was "woolly" and very broad, with huge oval bone. The rancher showed him her white mother that was not much bigger then her daughter. Then he looked at her sire, and wondered how she could be so huge. It was thought that she was a "throw back" to the big long coated Flock Guardian dogs in her ancestry. Before this man left the ranch he spotted a gigantic gray dog with floppy ears. When he asked about him, he was told that this was the biggest male born to an imported herding bitch that was shipped in bred. The dog stood about 34 (or more) inches and had to be well over 160-180 lbs. He was very "aloof" and good pictures were not taken. Also due to his long (dirty) coat he did not look very good on the one picture that my mom saw. The honey colored female pup was named Mia, and taken back to the mans kennel, bred to his big white male, and she produced Shepherds that were very heavy boned and had long WOOLLY hair.
> 
> The GSD breeders went on a frenzy spreading stories that his dogs were not "pure' GSD's, even though the AKC papers said so, because they looked more like a Pyr then a Shepherd. They accused him of many weird things, but the truth is simple. Even though a GSD was listed as Mia's sire, even her owner figured out that somehow her mom made a visit to that big gray dog. Mia was bred several times, as were her daughters, and a very large son. Her owner tried to form a new strain of Shepherd & call them "Texas Woolly's" but the idea never made it. He moved back east and continued to inbreed on his lines, with only one outcross (and that is another story) before a friend of his tried crossing his lines to the Shiloh. This cross both to Smokey & Shane seemed to work very well, since the pups gained more of the Shepherd "look" back to compliment his lines, and the Shilohs gained more bone.








Bionic Black Smoke of Zion


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Bionic Black Smoke of Zion




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Wilddoggies (Mar 24, 2021)

Thats why I had the dna test done by embark. They can tell if there is Shiloh Shepard or other crosses. So I really began to wonder. But he came back 100% GS . I can't say obviously if all their dogs are pure but Sarge seems to be. He does however carry double positive for DM (Degenerative Myelopathy )I'd never breed him and hopefully he will not express that later in life.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wilddoggies said:


> Thats why I had the dna test done by embark. They can tell if there is Shiloh Shepard or other crosses. So I really began to wonder. But he came back 100% GS . I can't say obviously if all their dogs are pure but Sarge seems to be. He does however carry double positive for DM (Degenerative Myelopathy )I'd never breed him and hopefully he will not express that later in life.


Purebred and well bred are miles apart. I'm glad you realize that and sorry you found a crap breeder. Doesn't mean he isn't a great dog, and I think he is adorable. Wishing you many happy years together. 
You should tell the breeder about the DM results. Doubt it will change anything but you still should.


----------

